# Ravioli



## Essie (Feb 19, 2006)

I am looking for fillings for ravioli. I would like to try a variety and hope you can help.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Sicilian (Feb 19, 2006)

You can either use cheese filling, or meat filling..

I'll give you a meat filling:

1 lb ground sirloin (or any type of beef)
4 garlic glooves
1 onion
salt/pepper
oil

Cook it on a pan, than just take a tbsp, tsp, etc, put on raviolli shell.


----------



## RDG (Feb 20, 2006)

Ricotta and spinachs. They change name (tortelloni) but are quite the same. To eat whith black butter and sage.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 20, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> Ricotta and spinachs. They change name (tortelloni) but are quite the same. To eat whith black butter and sage.


 
ricotta and spinach is one of the classic, and one of my favourites!!  Ricotta can be also paired with (some grated parmigiano or grana padano for additional flavour) mushrooms, something stronger in flavour than regular white mushrooms(champignon), like portobello or ideally, porcini or tartufo(they are expensive but a little will go a long way...), also chopped prosciuto or speck.  

RDG, what is black butter?


----------



## RDG (Feb 20, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> RDG, what is black butter?


 
  May be my english is not so good.....I intend butter hotted in a pan with sage, till it becomes dark brown. Bad translation?


----------



## RDG (Feb 20, 2006)

You can also choose to do some some fish ravioli: mince some fillet of codfish, mixed with little octopusses an mussels, just a bit of cream and egg white. If you like, some parsley and pinoli.


----------



## Essie (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you all very much.
I'm going to get to work.

Essie


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Feb 20, 2006)

*Beurre Noir:* French for black butter. Butter cooked to a dark brown, not black; Traditionally flavored with capers and an acid such as lemon or vinegar.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 21, 2006)

wow... I never cooked butter until it got so darkened... sounds good though... gotta try that some time...

speaking of fish ravioli, we tried some tortellini with smoked salmon some time ago (store bought though...), and that was delicious!!  I am sure that would be just as good with ravioli....


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 21, 2006)

I had this valentine special recently at a very good Italian restaurant:  Ravioli stuffed with smoked salmon and topped with creamy Champagne sauce.  It was very good.

Chef Jimmy, your Beurre Noir sounds like the Beurre Noisette (Hazelnut Butter) that I know of.  Maybe they're the same?

Urmaniac, if you want to try this, first clarify good quality butter and heat until dark brown. Very fragrant nutty flavor.  Can pour over pan-fried fish fillets and such. Then top with chopped capers/parsley then sprinkle with lemon juice.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 21, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> I had this valentine special recently at a very good Italian restaurant: Ravioli stuffed with smoked salmon and topped with creamy Champagne sauce. It was very good.
> 
> Chef Jimmy, your Beurre Noir sounds like the Beurre Noisette (Hazelnut Butter) that I know of. Maybe they're the same?
> 
> Urmaniac, if you want to try this, first clarify good quality butter and heat until dark brown. Very fragrant nutty flavor. Can pour over pan-fried fish fillets and such. Then top with chopped capers/parsley then sprinkle with lemon juice.


 
Yum!!  Beurre Noisette sounds delicious!!  Hazelnut in butter, match made in heaven   merci for the idea chopstix!!


----------

